# saugeye tourny!



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

we should plan an ogf saugeye tourny this spring! say maybe at atwood or piedmont ! what do you saugeye guys think?


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

i would be interested. never fished them much, but could be fun.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i would and a buddy of mine would be interested in the tourney too


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I take it that means after ice? Either way, I'd surely be interested. S'pose it's months away so I'll wait until I hear when and where! Works for me. Hey Joe, if this ice takes a hike, it'll be time to head back down to "The River"!!!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

im thinking around the first of may all the ice should be gone by then id like to see this thing really take off anyone with suggestions on when they think would be a good time just post it on here then we'll decide on a location! im leaning on maybe atwood or piedmont but i was thinking pleasant hill also either way all are decent saugeye waters! but i'd like to have it early enough in the spring so we dont have to deal with skiers and such i dont think that would be a problem on piedmont but i know atwood gets pretty busy at times and pleasant hill gets really crazy but lets just see what everyone thinks! !%


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

atwood or peidmont works for me. not pleasant hill.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

If the fish aren't biting I can hunt mushrooms!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

what about tappan or clendening?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i totally forgot about tappan and i didnt know clendening had saugeye in it i never fished there! tappan sounds good to me i wouldnt mind doing it at tappan but if we do it at tappan it has to be done early enough that we arent dealing with ski boats me and my friend jim had a bad experiance at tappan last year during an august bass tourny there , it was nuts by the end of the day i had taken on about 20 gallons of water and was riding pretty low in the water ! so if we do it i'd like to hit it late april /first of may. :B


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

ski boats are not the only problem on tappen. if they have a bass tourney the same time, they run wild over that lake. i like the low hp lakes idea better.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

tappan cuz i can get our boat there, piedmont has a horse power limit


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

yea i would like the tourny to be at a lake where it is atleast 25 hp and under i have a 14 ft aluminum boat with a 9.9 and dont want some jerk off in a big boat come flying by me like i am not there. snake me and steve hit cumberland and pike island on friday 12-23-05 and didnt catch anything. yea i would like to hit the river come spring time and see what happens. will have to hook up and go down


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i think atwood is probably gonna be our best bet for a tourny then, no big boats to deal with its a decent saugeye lake and it should be relatively close to anyone interested in fishing it . it is closer for me than piedmont or clendening and even tappan so i vote we do this at atwood besides my boat has an 18 horse motor so i cant go to any 10 horse power lakes anyway!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

saugeyesam, you seem the one who is organizing this so if you pick atwood, lets hear who is in for it. i am for sure.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I would try to make it.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

If possible I will too. But I have a 70hp. so I'm without a boat. I can join someone with a smaller boat.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

lets go for may the sixth and hope we get some decent weather!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

make sure you can get the permits required and have waiver releases and what not


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

is this going to be a money tourny or a fun one? either way i will pencil in may 6th as the day.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

whats atwoods horsepower limit?


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

25 hp max limit


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Count me in...for now. All I can say is I have 5 kids and between now and then, anything is possible. I have 3 boats, the big one is out of the question....a 60hp motor. That leaves 2 others, one is for sale. If it hasn't been sold, it could be lent out. We'll worry about that when the time comes.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

damn my boat is 50 maybe ill rent one, cuz i wont feel confortable using someone elses, do they rent boats that early in there year.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

If they have the docks in, they have boats to rent. And I think they start putting the docks in, in mid April...but don't quote me. I'll try and remember to ask a friend of mine who lives across from Atwood, he'll know. My problem is remembering to ask. Meant to call him today to see if he's icing there....


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

thats sign of old age snake lol im game for a tourney i have never been in one. i just rebuilt my 9.9 johnson and ready to use the crap out of it


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be there if you guys get it organized. Call the MWCD toll free @ 877-363-6647 to get info on a permit for that date.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

how much does a permit cost and do i have to go to a distric office or can they send it in the mail. as far as a money tourny i'll leave that up to you guys this is my first time putting something like this together so any help would be great .


----------



## DAWG239 (Oct 10, 2004)

OHHHHHH yes count this old dawg in!!!!! Think Atwood be the best choice


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

If my dock and boat are ready, I'll give it a try.

My boat is a pontoon, but it's set up for fishing.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Atwood docks usually are in by the 2nd week of April. Official "docking season" opens on May 1st. Rentals will be available by then. Rates are listed on the marina's website:

http://www.atwoodlakeboats.com

When we get closer to the date, let's get a head count and I can help recommend a meeting location based off the size of the crowd/number of boats. 

My vote would be to just chip in five or ten bucks a head and have a pool for the most combined saugeye weight and/or biggest saugeye. Maybe make this outing a little more about sharing tips/tactics and meeting people. Just my two cents...


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

saildog, i agree with your idea about sharing tips and meeting ogf members.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

We should have our Sunset Valley docks in by then; unless we take a hit like last year. We had to build all new docks after the ice damage!  

If one of the guys without a boat wants to share mine, let me know.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Wouldnt mind fishin Atwood acouple times this year. Never ben there! One great,or should I say another thing about this site I like! Knowin were the locals are at. Like to meet up with you also Bill! Trade stories. Im sure you got some good ones!  :B


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Atwood is a very good location for an outing in early May. Later in summer I would never suggest a weekend tourney there. After 11:00 in the morning on just about any warm Saturday, there is a TON of boat traffic. Be particularly cautious of rental pontoons (they have a blue flag on top of them). Assume the person behind the wheel has never been on a boat before and has zero common sense. 

Atwood has a lot of saugeye in it. 90% of these are hammer handles, but there are some real corn-fed hogs in there too. Both the East and West Marinas have bait, though they are inconsistent when it comes to minnows.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

If no money changes hands on MWCD property then we won't need a permit. We could meet somewhere after the tourney for pizza or a cold one and BS and pay out. Early May is indeed very good on Atwood. Should be some BIG 'Eyes caught. Hey Lewis, wanna get together for this? It's been a while since we fished together in a tourney.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

JIG said:


> Wouldnt mind fishin Atwood acouple times this year. Never ben there! One great,or should I say another thing about this site I like! Knowin were the locals are at. Like to meet up with you also Bill! Trade stories. Im sure you got some good ones!  :B


Anytime, Jig. You have an open invitation. I also invited Carl, but he never comes. Not sure if we could survive with Carl & ****** on the same boat!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

theres a little restaruant in sherodsville i think its called daves we could meet there im with the tips and tactics idea also. i'd like to meet some of you guys also, we tried an atwood meeting last year and i ended up missing it on account of work not this year i'll be there for sure !


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Heck yeah Jim...lets do it!
Looking forward to it..very much!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

anyone come up with an idea for an entry fee for this just wondering. should we pay in advance. either way im down with this outing! i cant wait.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

smaller entry fee will get more people out...if it's a fun tourney do 10 or 20 entry fee, and a $5 side pot for big fish. pay atleast 3 places 60% 25% 15% for the places or pay top 5 if you are going to have alot of people. 50% 25% 15% 10% prize for first out of the money. maybe Corey will donate a few prizes?


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i will fish it. have not fished a tourny in about 4yrs. may have an open seat if my girlfriends son does not fish it


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Dave's is a great place to eat. Not expensive and the food is good.

There is a bait shop on 542 and another around past the cemetary.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Alan, I know a guy who would just love to fish with you. His initials are D.K. LOL!!!!!!!!! Oh, I forgot, you've already been there........done that. Hope to see you on the water this season.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

jim i would rather have 4 treble hooks caught in each hand then go there again lol


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

My vote is to keep it cheap. This is not just because I'm cheap (which I am), but also to keep it fun and keep it from getting too serious. I think that would also help attract more guys who normally don't fish tournaments.

How about $20 per boat...2 man teams...$5 per boat kicker for largest saugeye? I don't really care...Hell, I'll fish for beer...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

We have a yearly walleye tournament at Berlin every year for work. We started getting some real "ringers"(semi-pros) in that they would come in first every year and take the top purse of 6-7-800$ that we worked so hard at work to raise. We decided that one person must work for the company and the other be a relativeof that person. What am I getting at? Well, is this open to the public or to OGF members or what is the protocol? I am not trying to make this difficult, just don't want to see a few people not from the site get in and take all the $$$$. I mean I've got a friend who lives right across the street from Atwood and he knows the lake....quite well. Personally, I wouldn't tell him, mainly because he's not affiliated with the site. Any responses welcome...hoping for some!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

i like saildogs idea of two man teams and $20 per boat and $5 per boat big saugeye. also one man should be an ogf member while the other does not have to be.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll second that! Hmmm...we should've come with this a week ago. We could've solved two things at once.....we could have 50 new members *real quick* like and more people in the tournament!


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Any idea on what start time/end time we want to put on this? 

I like the idea of at least one OGF member per boat, but I'm not too worried about "pros" or "semi-pros" taking all the money. With the limited entry fee (and thus limited purse), I don't think most would bother.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

7AM to 4PM sounds good to me


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Our walleye tournament was only a $15 entry fee, and we had several "pros" show up for the top prize which could run from $500 to $800! But I hope you're right.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

so is this a go then ? im trying to line up a partner fore this event but i may have to go solo all my buddies are bass fisherman the onlything they know about saugeye is they are a nuicance during there precious bass tournys.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

it's a go a far as i am concerned, have a partner and looking forward to it. you just have to set up rules and regs , if it is a money tourney, hours and maybe a sign up post.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Im plannin on it. Might have a partner if Star1pup is open. Nothin like fishin with the local boy!  I havent noticed a date yet though or did I miss it. As far as the $$$$ goes, It was a thought. Maybe worth savin the fee for a youth fishin group. Could meet for a tourney on all the NE ohio lakes through out the year. Could add up! Anyhow Im in. JUST NEED A DATE!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

all right then im gonna post a new thread for entries then we'll say all entries must be in by 4-29-06 as far as money goes im with corey on this one we should meet somewhere off of mwcd property to avoid the hassle of paperwork we can determine a meeting place later lets set the entry fee at $15 with a $5 optional big fish entry. those who dont want to enter in the biggest fish will only pay the 15 dollars limit two men to a boat one has to an ogf member so a two man team would be thirty dollars plus the biggest fish entry of five dollars for each man would make it forty dollars total. if anyone disagrees with this set up let me know . lets say top three teams with best wieght will get paid i dont have a scale to use so maybe someone can come up with one thats callibrated properly. theres still some time between now and may 6 set date for this tourny. i'm gonna sit down tonight and write up a more formal plan for this since this was my idea in the first place but there may be some things i'll need help with so please bare with me . i really think this could a fun time for everyone and a good chance to put some names to faces .


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

saugeyesam i don't live in that area, but if you need help with something, just post and maybe myself or someone else can help. you don't have to do it all by yourself.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i might need a little help with a few things so i wont be afraid to ask.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Sounds good JIG. Let's fish together. I hope it's worked out so I can use my pontoon boat unless you have something better.


----------



## Newb (Jan 4, 2006)

First of all, I'd like to introduce myself. I know next to nothing about fishing other than the experiences I had fishing with my grandpa and cousins waaaaaaaay back when. I signed up for these forums so I could understand my coworkers and the gentlemen that call in, and now that I have access to some lakes locally I might try my hand at the sport again.

That being said, fellas, I work as the tournament coordinator for MWCD. I'd really like to disagree with the man that said you don't need a permit if you're handling money off MWCD property. If your advertising a tournament you have to have a permit, no matter where the money is exchanging hands. 

The people that know more than I do have determined that Atwood Lake can only support 50 tournament boats on any given weekend because of parking restrictions and local boat traffic. We currently have a regional bass open scheduled on May 6 at Atwood, so there's no way we can get you guys on the lake at the same time. If someone would call me at the office (330-343-6647) I can nail down a date where there isn't any conflicts (like May 20, hint hint).

Now as for registering, it's $25. Since this is your first tourney on an MWCD lake and you're not sure how many boats to expect, I'd waive the management fee this year and keep it at $25 flat. I would send out the form to you, you return it with the money and then all you have to do is have the permit on you the day of the tourney. This is my first year as tournament coordinator and I'm trying to keep things as simple as possible for everyone.

Lastly, the only people that would know about the tournament would be the MWCD staff directly involved. We don't advertise when tournaments are so you can keep it an invitation only tourney. 

That's it. Sorry to barge in, guys, and good luck. This is the first saugeye tourney I've seen, and I'm looking forward to hearing how it all goes.
Kelli


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

welcome Newb...wish more management people would ask/ provide input like you just did.do you need a permit if it's just a non-official gathering?


----------



## Newb (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you. 

I was told yes. That way there aren't any conflicts, like we could have if your group showed up to fish in the numbers you're hoping for at the same time that the Bass tournament shows up with their open tournament of 40+. 

We've received a lot of complaints from clubs that have fished on MWCD lakes for decades about an increase in boat traffic from groups that don't register for space or time, then the ramps clog and the lakes clog, etc. We're trying to work with the fishermen so everyone has a good time.


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

Now what lake will this be on? Attwood has a 25 hp limit? how do the big bass boat tourny's guys do it? Can you run with you "big" motor out of the water and use a kicker?

Don't take this wrong..... I don't have a 300 hp on my boat or anything like that, just don't have a kicker either. I can't spend the money on one that I would only use for just a few trips, I just realy don't need one. As far as renting a boat that could work too. My problem is that you spend $40 to get in to it and another $50-100 to rent a boat Its takes the FUN out of it and makes a event that gets too serious.

Other than spending time with the gang thats great, isn't that what this is for anyways? 

My point is maybe you/we should look at another lake that ALL of us can fish...........or not.

I can hear it now from the guys with the little boats complaing about skiers, they bother me too. I fished West Branch for years with a 13' boat. But unless you in a real BIG boat the waves mess with everyone.


Last thing is this going to be 100% pay out? other than the "$25 park fees" I don't think that this should be a money maker for any member's "hey fellas let's have a tournament" If any money is made it should go to OGF to suport the site. 

And You might as well let any one in because it takes what, about three seconds to become a member that never posts?



Just my two cents.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Newb, glad to see you here. I've been after Darin Laughtenschleger for a long time to post in these forums. We need MWCD input. I apologize if I was wrong about not needing a permit if no money changed hands on-premises. I was going by what I was told by MWCD a number of years ago. I agree with you that Atwood just isn't able to host large tourneys. The parking is adequate but the water area just isn't. As far as another date, is the last weekend in April still available? The quality of the bite is a big factor and by the 20th it will slow down, as far as really big fish go.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

maybe we can make this a non money event more like a simple gathering or outing/ picnic i kinda wanted to do the tournament but it dont really matter to me as long as im fishing. maybe the last weekend of april would be better anyway! whatever you guys want i'll leave it up too you


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

I also wanted to say I'm not pointing fingers or mad at ANYONE I hope no one takes it that way or you saugeyesam. I just would realy like to fish with the members. And everyone have the chance too.



Plus I want to show off my non-catching Saugeye skills


----------



## Newb (Jan 4, 2006)

Darrin is my boss, and he's so busy he'd have to pull overtime to read through the message boards. I try to keep him posted, though. 

Both 4/29 and 4/30 are available at Atwood, if you're still interested in holding it there.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Newb! Do you need a permit to fish for a charity. I know you dont want conflictin dates and bein a eye get together would it be too much to have it at night. Hear some about them!  I dont have the 25hp and I would guess that Star1pup does. The flat fee sounds good to me. If its easier with the 20th Im game! Am or Pm. Bob


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

4/29 works for me. as far as i am concerned really don't want to change lakes to big hp lakes


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

If it's for the sport, why not make the entry fee zero. That should solve any problems with fees or cheating. Just make it a pride tournament. I'll fish for pride.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Rich, I kind of felt the same way. My 135hp will not get it on Atwood. But I just thought I'l catch the next one.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

not a bad idea atwood. will keep things much simpler that way. either way i am in for it. you guys with big hp motors, maybe you can hook up wiyh someone without a partner. the next sign up we should post if they have an open seat.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

hey if anyone needs a partner on the boat i'll be willing to "tag" along. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Newb (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. Busy, busy week. Everything is approved for the tournament. I need to get my supervisor's signature on Monday, then you'll get the permit in the mail next week.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

sweet now time to get ready


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

If anyone has room, I would like to go. Will split expenses. Bob Y.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Was this a two or can there be three per boat? We use to fish Berlin for a tourny and it was three. Gave a xtra seat in a lot of boats making it possible for more fellows to go. A lot of the people here have big boats only,and im sure a lot will want to go too.
Either way if I'm not tied up count me in and if its two or three i'll fill my boat. If you had enough people maybe donate some of the money to getting a pig for a pig roast and have another tourny at another lake later in the year. Or something along that idea. Would help push the idea of fishing and meeting members.
Just an idea, use it or lose it.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

were gonna leave it at two men per team , i should have the permit sometime next week please keep pm s coming withe screen names and proper names so i can keep track of how many people we are gonna have only 50 boats can fish this tourny so its gonna be first come basis till we get a full field if we get a full field.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I've got 3 boats, but only 2 can easily be fished at Atwood. And one of those is for sale ($650) so I cannot really afford to buy the new sticker for that boat also. Got to buy stickers for 2 boats, 2 trailers, 2 cars, 1 truck, and one Harley. That's almost a whole paycheck,...can't afford extras. I will double check and make sure they all expire. Otherwise was thinking of letting one or two borrow/use it! Will let you know.....


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Is this going to be set up so I can use my pontoon boat? That's the one I have at Atwood and it's set up for fishing.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i dont see why not just meet us at the launch facility by the dam around 6:00am so we can get you sighned in!


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

Sam how many teams ya got so far just curious


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

OK, OK, I've been watching this thread, but I think it's time to shut it down...

   JUST KIDDING!!!

Count me IN for this tournament. I'll be happy to fish it. TEAM BAD ATTITUDE coming to get you!!! LOL :B


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Am I missing something? If the May 6th date is taken, what date did we end up with?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Was wonderin the same tin! Let me know Bill if you need anything. Sounds like we got to get registered.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

the date is the 29th of april and as of right now we have a handful maybe 10 or 12 teams but its still early yet i hope we get more at least 25 teams. i still have'nt got the permit yet i was told we were approved just waitnig on it to get here now.


----------

